# TV Mit Endstufe Verbinden!!!



## EddyEdik (23. November 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe einen LG50PV350.
Der TV besitzt lieder nur ein Toslink digitalen Audio Ausgang.
Meine Endstufe besitzt aber nur ein Chincheingang.

Jetz hatte ich mir so etwas überlegt 
Clicktronic HC 303-200 Toslinkkabel 2 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Den Toslink davon in den TV und den 3.5er in diesen Adapter
Wentronic Audio/Video Kabel 0,2 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und die beiden Chinch dann in die Endstufe..

Würde dies gehen ???

Habe auch noch etwas gesehen allerdings ist dies etwas teuer.
http://www.amazon.de/digital-analog...r_1_16?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1322079082&sr=1-16

So etwas bräuchte 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2011)

Du könntest auch einen einen Scart -> Cinch Adapter nehmen ( normaler Verstärker )


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2011)

Endstufe oder Verstärker...? Wenns wirklich ne Endstufe ist kannste den Rat des Doktors getrost ignorieren, deine Ohren danken es dir .


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Wenn es wirklich eine Endstufe ist, geht das eh nicht. Wenn Du einen normalen Vollverstärker meinst, also ein Verstärker, an dem Du auch zB nen CDplayer anschließen kannst, wäre das was anderes.

Aber auch da geht es nicht einfach per Adapterkabel, denn aus dem TV kommt ein digitales Signal raus, Cinch ist aber analog (sofern Du einen Stereo-Eingang mit 2 Cinchbuchsen meinst und nicht einen "coaxial" mit nur eine Cinch-Buchse). Das Signal müsste also erst von einem Decoder von digital in analog umgewandelt werden. Genau so ein Decoder ist wiederum dann dieses Teil für knapp 30€, wobei ich Dir nicht sagen kann, wie gut oder schlecht das Ergebnis ist, denn das, was die Soundqualität zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil ausmacht, IST eben der Decoder/Wandler für digital nach analog.

Was Du aber auch versuchen könntest: hat Dein TV einen Kopfhöreranschluss? Dann nimm ein Kabel 3,5 oder 6,3mm (je nach Größe des Kopfhöreranschlusses) Klinkenstecker auf 2x Cinch, also genau wie der eine Adapter bei amazon, nur mit nem Stecker statt einer Buchse.


@Bakterius: ich glaub nicht, dass sein TV einen Scart-AUSgang haben wird ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2011)

1 x Scart wäre vorhanden. Ich betreibe mein TV auch so am AV Receiver weil das gute Stück noch nicht so modern ist. 
OK ich meinte oben natürlich einen handelsüblichen Vestärker / Receiver


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Kannst Du denn per Scart dann über den Receiver den Ton bekommen, die das TV-Gerät von sich gibt - oder ist es nur so, dass Du zB einen DVD-Player oder SAT-Receiver am AV-Receiver dranhast für den Ton und dann nur das Bild per Scart auch zum TV weiterleitest? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

Ja das geht, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht geschrieben. DVD, BR und Media Receiver sind direkt mit dem Receiver sowie per HDMI am TV verbunden


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Du hast aber nicht den TV per Scart am Receiver angeschlossen, oder? Wenn doch: kannst Du den Ton von ganz normalen TV-Kanälen, die Du direkt über den Fernseher zB per KabelTV empfängst, etwa am Receiver hören? Wenn ja, dann wundert mich das. Wenn nein, dann ist es eben das, was ich meine: ein Scart-Anschluss am TV ist normalerweise ein EINgang, da kannst Du zwar Ton REINsenden, aber nicht vom TV rausholen - und den Sound rausholen, das ist ja eben hier das Problem.

Bei Dir geht der Ton ja, so wie ich es verstehe, nicht zB vom DVD-Player erst in den Fernseher und dann zum Receiver, sondern der Receiver holt sich den Sound direkt beim DVD-Player per Scart ab, das Bildest sendest Du per HDMI an den Fernseher. Ansonsten würde es ja auch gar keinen Sinn machen, dass Du den Player mit dem Fernseher und dem Receiver gleichzeitig verbindest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

Nein, alle Zuspieler sind direkt verbunden mit dem Receiver. Ich habe dort einen Scart to Cinch Adapter dran der umschaltbar ist. Mir ging es ja nur darum das ich notfalls auch mal den Fernseher direkt am Receiver betreiben kann und nicht nur am Lautsprechersystem des TVs. DVD und Media Receiver greifen das Signal per Coax ab und der BR Player per opt. Out. Das Bild läuft per HDMI über das TV. Ich weiß es klingt kompliziert, aber es geht


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2011)

In der Regel sind die Scart anschlüsse am TV voll belegt, das heist sie sind Ein und Ausgang zugleich, nen relikt aus vergangenen Tagen wenn man z.b mit nem Videorekorder den TV verbunden hat und das programm aufnehmen wollte was man aufm TV sieht, sei es jetz durch den Internen Receiver, oder durch einen weiteren Scart anschluss, aber tut hier nix zu sachen, denn irgendwie hab ich so die wage vermutung das mit Endstufe nen Verstärker ausm CarHifi bereich gemeint ist


----------



## EddyEdik (24. November 2011)

Ich habe eine ENDSTUFE (Thomann TA-800) und einen Vollverstärker (Technics Gurke).
Den Verstärker benutze ich als "Verteiler" da die Endstufe ja nur einen Eingang hat und ich 3 benötige (PC,Tv,Klinke für iPod und co).
Aber eig bräuchte ich eh ein Mischpult da das Eingangssignal für die Stufe viel zu schwach ist.
Ich mache es jetzt mit so einem:
Digital Toslink / SPDIF zu Analog stereo 2xRCA Audio: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Umwandler.




> Was Du aber auch versuchen könntest: hat Dein TV einen  Kopfhöreranschluss? Dann nimm ein Kabel 3,5 oder 6,3mm (je nach Größe  des Kopfhöreranschlusses) Klinkenstecker auf 2x Cinch, also genau wie  der eine Adapter bei amazon, nur mit nem Stecker statt einer Buchse.



Das isses ja leider nein ._. sonst währe es ja ganz einfach.
Er hat nur einen Toslink Ausgang.


----------

